# Do you peel eggplant?



## AlexR

I don't know exactly why  , but I have always peeled eggplant before frying or baking.

However, someone made lunch for me at my own house a couple of weeks ago, and she simply cut the eggplant up into chunks, skin and all, and chucked it into the ratatouille.

This tasted just fine, and I'm just about ready to revise my judgement.

Also, you read and you hear that eggplant should be "sweated" first, by applying salt and then rubbing with a vegetable with towel, *particularly* if it is to be fried.

I've tended to do this in the past, but I'm wondering if this is not unnecessarily fastidious.

What do you think?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## pdswife

I don't peel mine.. 
I do sweat it though but, only because that was the
way I was taught.  I'm not really sure if it is a needed step.
I guess it would depend on what you were going to use the 
eggplant for.  : )


----------



## Piccolina

> I don't peel mine.. I do sweat it though


So do I, the majority of books recommed sweating whether or not you peel your eggplant, especially Italian cookbooks. I prefer the taste post-sweat as it is somewhat less bitter and I find, easier to work with.

As for peeling or not peeling, it's up to you, but I think the peel does contain some vitamins, which would be a bit of a shame to lose


----------



## kadesma

Alex, When I fry my eggplant I don't peel nor do I sweat it..If I'm using eggplant in my stuffed onions, I peel it as the skin tends to be tough and hard to chop as fine as i like..

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

I never peel or sweat my egg plant. I just wash, slice, roll in egg and seasoned flour and cornmeal and deep fry.


----------



## amber

I peel mine, dont sweat it, dip it in egg wash, bread crumbs, and lightly fry before using it for eggplant parmesan. Turns out well for me.


----------



## Ishbel

I first ate aubergines (can't bring myself to call them eggplants!) when I was a small girl. We were living in Cyprus and our cook used a lot of them!  She never peeled them and always sweated them - so I did that for many, many years.

BUT about 2 years ago, I read an article which 'proved' (?!) that sweating them in order to release bitterness was a myth!  Don't know if it's true,but I sometimes don't bother to sweat (if time is short) and I haven't been able to taste the difference


----------



## cats

I will semi-peel my eggplant, leaving on just narrow strips of the skin. I also always sweat w/salt, rinse, and pat dry prior to cooking. I've also heard that the sweating is to prevent bitterness, but can't testify either way if that's true.


----------



## CharlieD

I do use salt, but peeling thing has always been on my mind. If I do peel, I think I shouldn't have and next time I do not, but then, of course I think I should have and next time I peel again, and cycle goes on and on and on …


----------



## Claire

I almost always peel ... I've had it un-peeled at many friends' houses and restaurants, and it was great, but somehow whenever I do it, I get a tough peel (that is with the large eggplant you get in most groceries here).  I have both salted and not, and now salt-and-strain depending on what I want for final texture and moisture content.  Once-upon-a-time you did it to offset bitterness that sometimes happened.  Before my time.  When I was young, you did this when you got a bitter batch of cucumbers.  I've never had a remotely bitter eggplant (only started eating them about 20 years ago), so I do this when I want to reduce the amount of water a vegetable will give off in a dish, or firm up the texture.


----------



## cats

I just got a new cookbook today and was reading an aside, from the recipes, regarding the salting of eggplants. Anyhow, there was mention of it's purpose being to remove bitterness (she does say that it's the large eggplants that can more likely be bitter), but this chef says she always salts to sweat the eggplant prior to cooking because she has found that this helps to lessen the absorption of cooking oils. Thought that was a pretty good reason to do the salt thing.


----------



## Caine

No self-respecting Sicilian would ever peel a melagnone.  

Purging by salt is only necessary with larger eggplants, but I do it with all sizes because I am anal retentive (is "anal retentive" supposed to be hyphenated?)


----------



## Haggis

Generally the only time I see eggplant peeled is generally when the flesh is being reduced to a puree or mash. This is generally when the eggplants are cut in half, roasted, then the flesh scooped out, discarding the skin.

A number of people believe that salting them helps draw out some of the bitterness that is present in the liquid contained within the eggplant. However I have also heard that the current eggplant varieties have generally had the bitterness bred out of them.

In short I think you should continue doing what you have always done because you know it works for you.


----------



## Barbara L

I always peeled them because I thought you had to (all the recipes I read said to).  Now that I know that you don't have to, I will try it without peeling it.

 Barbara


----------



## Ishbel

Barbara - if I'm grilling, bbq-ing or roasting slices of aubergine, I find that the skin helps it keep its shape - it also looks nice in home-made ratatouille as another colour in the mixture!


----------



## Claire

I almost always leave the 'skin' on when grilling or baking, say for baba ganouche, or Claire's famous ratatoulle then scoop out the flesh.  The skin protects the flesh from too much exposure to the flame.


----------



## Robo410

it depends on the fruit and the recipe.  a slow cook I would leave it on.  "Parmesian style", leave it on.  a caponata, I may skin it, especially if it is an older fruit.  Again the salting depends on the age and recipe.  Whenever possible I like to leave skins on for the vitamins etc.


----------



## kyles

I have never even thought of peeling aubergines (I'm with you Ishbel!) they're too pretty to peel. I used to sweat them, until I read somewhere that if they don't have black seeds (are fairly young) they are not bitter and it's not necessary.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I dont peel or sweat either and its not necessary when grilling or roasting.They are quite delicious cooked that way.

Also did you know they have a tiny amount of natural occurring nicotine in them?


----------



## Claire

I love to say aubergine and courgette.   Ok, I'm a francophile of sorts.  But don't they sound prettier than eggplant and summer squash?


----------



## Haggis

Australians go the italian road, its zucchini (isntead of courgettes/summer squash) for us.
Really want to go get some eggplant, but my fridge is chock full with other vegetables which I need to devour first.


----------



## AlexR

*Eggplant/Zucchini*

The British also say "aubergine" for eggplant.

They also say "courgette" for "zucchini".

I prefer courgette because it describes a particular kind of squash. Admittedly, "zucchini squash" (taken from the Italian" is just as explicit, but people rarely put the two words together.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Ishbel

AlexR   - I use the word aubergine because I'm British! I use the word courgette - ditto.... And we never refer to it as a courgette squash - as it is a type of what we call a MARROW!

The close historical relationship between Scotland and France, known as the Auld Alliance means that we use many, many French words for our foodstuffs and cooking methods. Indeed, in Scotland, the butchery of lamb, beef etc, follows the French style rather than the English - although English cuts of meat have become more commonly seen in our supermarkets - presumably because the meat is cut at a central distribution point and delivered all over the British Isles!


----------



## AlexR

*Squash/Marrow*

Ishbel,

I saw the message in my "in box" without seeing who it was from - which is why I mentioned the British connection.

I do not believe that marrow is the equivalent of squash. It can be, but the US term of squash is all-encompassing, which I believe the British one is not. A quick Web search shows that marrow in UK English describes a squash with dark green skin and whitish flesh.

The North American family of squash is ginormous, with the most amazing variety of shapes and colors.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Ishbel

I can assure you, as a UK national that when you leave a courgette to grow - it becomes what we call a marrow.  I've done it myself, too many times, not to recognise or indeed cook with the marrows that result from that moment's indecision of 'shall I pick or leave a few days?'  


By the way - you called it a zucchini squash, not I ....   

And you're right - we differentiate between marrows and squashes - although both are sold readily here - everything from pattypan to butternut to jewel squashes.


----------



## AlexR

*Cross purposes...*

Hi Ishbel,

I agree with everything you say, but we seem to be talking over each other's heads!

A courgette is a type of marrow in BE and, unless I am mistaken, it is not transformed from the former into the latter simply by attaining a certain size.

I never said that you called it zucchini squash... In the separate paragraph, I was referring to the US - and as I see just above - the Australian way of referring to this vegetable.

I was unaware that you can find a large variety of marrows (squashes) in the UK. Things have certainly changed there in recent years!
In America, the brightly colored and sometimes oddly shaped squash are used for decorative purposes in the fall.

The dictionaries I looked at also used the word "gourd," but I have rarely ever heard this.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## AlexR

*Spelling?*

Or is squash one of those invariable plurals?

Alex


----------



## Haggis

We just call it plain old zucchini, not zucchini squash.

What I find interesting is how in Australia, for example, we call it a butternut pumpkin, as opposed to the UK/US which call it butternut squash. Never understood why, the only thing we refer to as a 'squash' is (as far as foodsubs.com goes) what you guys call a pattypan/scalloped/custard squash.


----------



## AlexR

*Courgette/Marrow*

Ishbel,

Yikes, my message got lost in cypberspace....  

I think there's a little talking at cross purposes here....

My only mention of zucchini squash in a previous post referred only to the American - and as I see above, Australian - description.

As to the British words, courgette and marrow, I am in doubt as to the fact that size alone is a factor. In other words, you imply that a large courgette becomes a marrow. While this is undoubteldy true, can we not agree that a courgette is a member of the marrow family, whatever its size?

Finally, I see that the word "gourd" is used as well. I've rarely ever heard it, and for some reason I tend to associate it with sperical squash with hooked tops!

I am glad to see that you can now find a large variety of squash, marrow, whatever you want to call it, in the UK, where the food scene is much improved from when I first went there in the 70s.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Ishbel

But..... the 70s was a LOOONG time ago!

All those foods have been available from the earliest days.... but you just had to seek out suppliers.

I've been able to get various types of squash or pumpkin from a local greengrocer since the 60s....   

Our local farmers' market is an amazing sight - almost up to French market standards - and in some cases, the produce is superior - especially our soft fruits, potatoes, carrots etc.


----------



## AlexR

*And, I'll grant you that...*

English apples are better than French ones...

There was a Marks & Spencer in Bordeaux for about 10 years. We used to go there to get exotic stuff like cottage cheese, farmhouse cheddar (yum, the further up the scale, the better), British bacon, pecan pie, foreign wines and Indian foods.

Alex


----------



## Ishbel

I love Davidstow cheddar - but my absolute favourite, matured farmhouse cheddar is from the Isle of Mull.  The Mull of Kintyre also make a good cheddar-style cheese.


----------



## ArticKatt

I have noticed that the eggplant we get today is way different then what my dad cooked for us when I was a kid almost 40 years ago. (i am over 40 but don't remember that far back) back then you did need to sweat them but what they have today are a much sweeter product and no longer need to be sweated. (is that the word ) so I only sweat them if I am using a really large eggplant. small and medium sized ones don't get that extra treatment. Hope this helps. YOu cant get the apples we used to get when we were kids either on the store shelves.


----------



## jtluvsjl

I use the recipe my great grandmother used for eggplant parmesan.  She always peeled the eggplant and then layered it between flour sack towels and put something heavy on top for at least an hour.  This is to get some of the water out of it before you fry it, otherwise you just get mush.  Then I dip it in flour, then an egg beaten with a little milk, and seasoned bread crumbs. Fry it in vegetable oil or olive oil and drain on paper towels.  Begin layering in a baking dish with spagetti sauce on the bottom, then a layer of eggplant, then grated mozzarella and parmesan.  Continue until you've used all the eggplant.  Finish with some sauce and cheese.  Bake at 350 degrees farenheit until the edges are bubbly.  Cool slightly and serve.


----------



## jtluvsjl

oh, i forgot to mention that she came to the US from Italy in the early 1900's so my family loves all her recipes and thinks they are quite accurate ways to cook italian food.


----------



## Wiccy

*Aubergines*

Thanks for the tips guys ive just cooked my first aubergine/eggplant lol, loving this forum


----------



## taxlady

I started leaving the skin on when I started making ratatouille. I like several colours of pepper in it too. That makes it a pretty, colourful dish. A friend of mine peels her eggplants and only uses green peppers. Her ratatouille is a yucky looking grey mess, but still tastes pretty good.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Unless explicitly instructed to do otherwise in a recipe, I always leave the skins on eggplants. Regarding "sweating" with salt, I've heard that's only necessary with older specimens, which tend to be somewhat bitter. In any case, I've never used that technique on a young, fresh eggplant.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buonasera,

Depends on the recipe. 

Normally, I do not peel eggplant or aubergine. 

For Babaghanuj ( Mutabal ) Dip of course I peel it ... 

Interesting thread.

Grazie,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Cerise

AlexR said:


> I don't know exactly why  , but I have always peeled eggplant before frying or baking.
> 
> However, someone made lunch for me at my own house a couple of weeks ago, and she simply cut the eggplant up into chunks, skin and all, and chucked it into the ratatouille.
> 
> This tasted just fine, and I'm just about ready to revise my judgement.
> 
> Also, you read and you hear that eggplant should be "sweated" first, by applying salt and then rubbing with a vegetable with towel, *particularly* if it is to be fried.
> 
> I've tended to do this in the past, but I'm wondering if this is not unnecessarily fastidious.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Best regards,
> Alex R.


 
Is Alex still in the house? 

I like the skin, & rarely peel.  Depends on the dish. If I'm making eggplant balls, I peel. For a striped effect, use a vegetable peeler & slice down the sides in intervals. 

Grilled eggplant is another way to go.  Slice & brush with oil, grill & stuff with ricotta & seasonings & roll up.


----------



## CWS4322

It depends on what I'm making. With eggplant from the garden, I pick them young and don't generally peel them. With ones I get from the store, I generally will peel them because they are usually more mature than the ones I pick from the garden.


----------



## Addie

I always peel. Can't digest the peels. And I always salt. It prevents the excess juices from releasing into the oil and thus foaming keeping the oil a little purer. And it also helps to remove the bitterness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Same, can't digest it so I have to peel.


----------



## Claire

I'm easy with both aubergines and courgettes; but that may be because I find different languages fascinating and have at least one French cookbook (and a parent whose first language is French, but I doubt Daddy has any idea what an aubergine, courgette, eggplant or zuchini is ... and I don't know what it says about me that I can spell courgette just fine, but always mess up the "English" (I guess it's really Italian) spelling.


----------



## Somebunny

I don't peel, never though of it!  I love eggplant/Aubergine.  I particularly like the little wee ones in Thai food.  Yum!


----------



## blissful

I don't peel it, I don't peel most vegetables, I'm all for more texture, more fiber, more colors.


----------



## Addie

As you age, and your innards age right along with you, you will find that the skins on veggies are no longer your friends. If I tried to eat fresh veggies like I did as a child, I would spend the rest of my life in the hospital. I have fond memories of running into the kitchen garden and eating veggies freshly picked. For root veggies, (carrots, beets etc.) we would wash them off with the garden hose and eat them right on the spot. Unfortunately, this is no longer feasible for the elderly, such as myself. 

If I am going to use the raw veggies for someone else, I peel them into stripes. It looks prettier. I also run a fork down around the veggie. For myself, I avoid those veggies. I avoid  anything that has the skin on it, cooked or raw.


----------



## blissful

Addie, I don't doubt you one bit. 
I wonder what the average onset age of not being able to digest fiber to the point of serious discomfort is?
I've seen people able to eat hot peppers anyway, any amount, to those same people not being able to eat them at all. People that could eat salads day in and day out, to not being able to tolerate lettuce at all. People, like myself, who could eat a big bowl of homemade baked beans, to where I almost exploded and now can only tolerate a 1/4 cup at best. People that had no intolerance's to anything, to gluten intolerance, milk products intolerance, and diverticulitis that they did not have in their youth to middle age.


----------



## Addie

blissful, it kills me that I can't have a nice bowl of sald without paying for it later. I grew up on raw veggies. And so did my kids. I always kept a tall glass full of salted water with carrots and celery sticks in the fridge for a snack. Maybe about once or twice a year I say to hell with the diet and will eat a salad. One with even the kitchen sink in it. I love cole slaw. If I get KFC, I will eat that small cup of slaw that they give you with a meal. Sometimes I get through that without too much discomfort. 

But as I get older, I keep meeting folks my age who no longer can handle roughage. I truly wonder if roughage is all it is cracked up to be. Has eating so much of it as a child done damage to my innards? Sure it gives us the nutrients in the purest form. But at what cost? There are some veggies that we simply do not digest. No matter how healthy our innards may be. The skin on corn and peas comes to mind instantly. They exit our systems completely undigested. Even for healthy folks who say they eat everything. I truly believe that man was meant to be primarily a meat eater. We had a plum and cherry tree growing in our yard when I lived in Tacoma. My son would climg up them and sit there eating them to his heart's content. None of the skins would digest in his system. But feed him a couple of burgers, and his system worked just fine. Even when the skin is cooked with the whole fruit or vegie, our system cannot handle the skin when left on. Give me a nice big steak cooked to medium rare.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Pfft.  It's true.  When I was little we kids got to help plant the garden.  Always spilled seeds too thickly and had to "thin" the carrot and beet rows.  It was good to just rub off the dirt and chomp away on the babies as you worked.  Had to do this a couple times during the early growing season.   We also inter-planted radishes, which were harvested long before the carrots were ready, but you usually got a bonus carrots too, and we didn't bring them up from the garden that's for sure.   While it was probably ok to run them thru the garden hose, I don't think we stopped long enough to do that.  Also used to eat young peas, pods and all.  Parents problably thought the rabbits got those. Not so.  

Now,  I too mostly peel veggies I didnt' use to do, like cucumbers.  

Eggplants,  I peel becasue that's how I learned to eat/ cook them.  Except for caponata which I should make more often.


----------

